# Calling bluegill experts!



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Stay away from pliers or hemos when removing a deep hook. They knock the paint off the jig and can damage the knot if you're not careful. Try using a small stick or dowel wth a V cut in the end of it. Place the V in the bend of the hook and push back. Place some tension on the line so you dont push the hook deeper. When the bite is hot I dont want to be messing around with pliers. Literally back fishing in seconds using a disgorger!!&#128515;. Good fishing, Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Whatever this tool is really called works great, better than pliers most of the time!!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> I would but the "experts" say there ain't no fish down there.....  :evilsmile
> 'Sides - you're too far away from me for that to apply!:xzicon_sm


I have quite a few lakes in the Oakland County area that hold some bull blue gills in deeper waters as stated above. One might be missing out thinking that all lakes are fished the same. Sure you can find smaller gills in in shallower basins but its that time of year where they can be found holding over deeper basins ranging from 20 to 40 fow. There are two factors that bring them to these deeper locations oxygen, and warmer water. But then again not all lakes fish the same as there are different factors to look at.

There are 23 of these big gills mostly 9's and 10's from a 30' basin off of a lake that is over 100 fow.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

When you add cover and food to Oxygen and Temp. You got sompin! One Oakland lake we fish has 100' of water, right around the corner from the 8'-12' we do well in. Warmest water is always at the bottom after turn over/ ice up. Water is most dense at 39* that water is found at the bottom. Some experts think they know everything... Some are always learning....


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> When you add cover and food to Oxygen and Temp. You got sompin! One Oakland lake we fish has 100' of water, right around the corner from the 8'-12' we do well in. Warmest water is always at the bottom after turn over/ ice up. Water is most dense at 39* that water is found at the bottom. Some experts think they know everything... Some are always learning....


Nobody ever stops learning even if you have pro status you still get out and learn some more.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Chrome steel said:


> Nobody ever stops learning even if you have pro status you still get out and learn some more.


I would say some people _NEVER _learn. :lol:
My motto is live & learn or DIE tryin' !!!
One _good contributing member_ sent me a PM a while ago asking me :
Why are you telling members that they can get bull gills in 30-40 FOW anyway??
Don't you want to keep the big'Ns to yourself??
_The short answer is "NO"._
I have no trouble sharing spots, techniques and even more specifics (baits coords, etc) - bottom line is, you can put the rig in their hands, bait them up and sit them in "the" spot - but if they ain't got "The right stuff" it just isn't going to happen.
Depth of water with water *TYPE *has a lot to do with where they haunt the column too.
Cover often has NOTHING to do with Gill location IF they have oxygen, which is why they will typically inhabit live weed beds in winter.... 

Hence the old term "10% of the fisherman get 90% of the fish!"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

What is the water temp within one foot of the bottom of the ice?? 33-35 degrees?? Friends n myself have been fishing the same spots ALL winter!!! It would b nice to see some new water but why!! Hard to argue wth success. Not sure if I could catch gills deeper than 12 fow!! Lol. Majority have come from less than half that. Our draw is a huge weed bed that we parallel. I think food trumps water temp for that window of feeding time. But..... These gillz dont care about water temp!!! Jig it!!!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrome steel said:


> Nobody ever stops learning even if you have pro status you still get out and learn some more.



Nice looking gill in your signature Ramon. A certain lake around me has those in it! Quality...not quantity. You gots to gets up here and try this other body of ice we've bean on. 5-6 fow. Sight fishing pigs. Good time.


BTW: I don't like tungsten for one reason. The hooks are too small for the gills we catch. Seriously. Ask Chrome. I'd have bunches of them because they're small and get down quick, but the hooks are just too small. Fiscious sent me some really nice standard drops. Nice! Good sized hook and the hammered back have been the ticket this past week. 


Spoke to our CO Ramon. A certain spoiled brat has contacted him twice this season. The CO told him there's nothing he can and or will do. Wire cutters are on my bucket list to own.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ...... I think food trumps water temp for that window of feeding time.......
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


For the most part ~
_With _the *oxygen* from the weed beds they provide comes the food they prey on...
They often go hand-in-hand (not always).
YES many times you can get some very nice gills out of shallow water, usually the predominantly darker waters (Eutrophic, Mesotrophic) produce shallow and are devoid of life below any thermocline _when _there is one during warmer temps.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Nice looking gill in your signature Ramon. A certain lake around me has those in it! Quality...not quantity. You gots to gets up here and try this other body of ice we've bean on. 5-6 fow. Sight fishing pigs. Good time.
> 
> 
> BTW: I don't like tungsten for one reason. The hooks are too small for the gills we catch. Seriously. Ask Chrome. I'd have bunches of them because they're small and get down quick, but the hooks are just too small. Fiscious sent me some really nice standard drops. Nice! Good sized hook and the hammered back have been the ticket this past week.
> ...


Paul I think I know where your getting them big gills sight fishing the shallows. Should have some crappie and perch mixed in there somewhere along with a bunch of hammer handle pike. Is it the same spot that you shot some video footage of last season? (well oxygenated water from both weeds and current, crystal clear too) We got out there once and left with a limit of hogs. I really want to get back up that way so bad but believe the snow has been holding us back from the travel. 

How is the snow looking up there right now?

Why won't that brat just cut his losses and give up? O I know why LOL, he wants to keep all the TROPHEY SIZE FISH for himself....... I guess I don't blame him but he don't know what we know.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrome steel said:


> Paul I think I know where your getting them big gills sight fishing the shallows. Should have some crappie and perch mixed in there somewhere along with a bunch of hammer handle pike. Is it the same spot that you shot some video footage of last season? (well oxygenated water from both weeds and current, crystal clear too) We got out there once and left with a limit of hogs. I really want to get back up that way so bad but believe the snow has been holding us back from the travel.
> 
> How is the snow looking up there right now?
> 
> Why won't that brat just cut his losses and give up? O I know why LOL, he wants to keep all the TROPHEY SIZE FISH for himself....... I guess I don't blame him but he don't know what we know.


My mobility issues (and the damn cold air) make it tough to get back there. I feel at least 3 or 4 outings buddy. Have you been there? Snuck up here and didn't say anything?

Big perch are cool, but these gills are really cool. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

The tungsten jigs should be in everyone's jig box, they don't always outperform but are always a first option for me. I can't remember the last time I caught a fish on a regular tear drop and I have more of those than I do tungsten and I have a lot of tungsten.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

There is a reason why many other companies started making tungsten jigs in the last two years. They are great over deeper water. I use them for gills almost exclusively. Never had an issue with hook size, just an occasional hook breaking. I've taken plenty of 8 and 9's with a 3mm. The best lake I fish in SW for gills consistently holds gills at 30 ft down over 40 to 50 fow in Feb. Just goes to show there are no set rules. Every lake is different.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wilsonm said:


> There is a reason why many other companies started making tungsten jigs in the last two years. They are great over deeper water. I use them for gills almost exclusively. Never had an issue with hook size, just an occasional hook breaking. I've taken plenty of 8 and 9's with a 3mm. *The best lake I fish in SW for gills consistently holds gills at 30 ft down over 40 to 50 fow in Feb. Just goes to show there are no set rules. Every lake is different.*


Now you're singin' it!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

wilsonm said:


> There is a reason why many other companies started making tungsten jigs in the last two years. They are great over deeper water. I use them for gills almost exclusively. Never had an issue with hook size, just an occasional hook breaking. I've taken plenty of 8 and 9's with a 3mm. The best lake I fish in SW for gills consistently holds gills at 30 ft down over 40 to 50 fow in Feb. Just goes to show there are no set rules. Every lake is different.


Just what I was trying to tell other members why they might be missing out on some of the bigger fish.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good info thanks for sharing. Tried the pink today on a crappie lake and lost one with a lot of lookers. Switched to my normal tear drop and landed 7. Really had to play with them to get them to go. So not sold yet but not giving up yet. I can not believe the difference in weight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

